# Prueba de transistores



## jmdlucca (Feb 24, 2007)

Buenas dias amigos, estoy escribiendo porque quiero saber como se prueba un transistor de potencia, cuando me refiero  a probar quiero decir, que como se prueba si un transistor esta en buen estado o esta en corto o esta malo. Quiero saber como se prueban con un tester..

Gracias


----------



## Apollo (Feb 28, 2007)

Hola jmdlucca:

La única manera de probar al 100% un transistor es con un probador especial para estos (o un osciloscopio y un circuito para conectarlos), el cuál no solo hace pruebas sobre las junturas, también puedes saber si ha sufrido un sobrecalentamiento o sobre voltaje, ya que prueba la corriente BE y la de CE. Además claro, de la prueba de corto circuito.

Si no cuentas con un equipo así, un multímetro en función de Ohmetro en la escala de X1, hace el trabajo adecuado hasta un 80% de las veces.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/comprobacion-transistores-6100/

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro.


----------



## first (Mar 4, 2007)

Si es un transistor normalito se puede comprobar facilmente con un polimetro midiendo como si fuesen dos diodos, de base a colector y de base a emisor, si estan en corto, facil, mide 0 ohms Por lo demas ya sabes como se mide un diodo supongo, resistencia grande en inversa pequeña en directa.

Luego hay otro tipo de transistores que ya son mas complicados, como los fet, mosfet, o incluso con diodos adicionales incluidos, esos si hay que currarselos con corrientes y voltajes.

Saludos


----------



## HUKE02 (Jul 2, 2014)

Una duda que se ha presentado un par de veces... Cuando estoy midiendo un transistor medienate un tester digital (mi caso un fluke 115 en escalas de diodos) y he identificado sus partes (transitor NPN, BASE, EMISOR, COLECTOR). Anoto los valores obtenidos y mas o menos seria algo asi.

Midiendo la base con el emisor obtengo aveces un valor como 183 ese mismo valor me sale entre la base y el coletor... He aqui mi duda por lo general siempre o las veces que he medido otros transisores obtengo valores que rondan de 500 hacia arriba, rara vez valores bajos como 183, ¿si obtengo un valor bajo, debo asumir que el componente esta dañado?... ¿lo mismo debo de aplicar para el caso del PNP, si me da un valor tan bajo debo asumir que esta malo?

Lo otro es para el Transistor Mosfet, cuando realizo las mediciones y hago el swicher entre sus patas (drain + source) deberia obtener un valor que ronde los 0.82 ....Pero aveces obtengo un valor de 300 o 200... ¿deberia asumir que esta mal, el componente?

Gracias de antemano a todos por los comentarios que puedan dejarme.


----------

